# Short Vs Long



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was wondering if you guys had a preference from short Haired to Long Haired.
I really dont know what i Like I have all Short hair but am thinking Long because they are all so beautiful


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

i love the LC babies but hubby only likes the short coat chihuahuas because "the poop gets stuck in the fur" lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I only liked short coats until I got my long coat, now I don't think I would buy another short coat again.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Long coat!!!! They are prettier to me and poops don't get stuck if you feed a good enough diet  just waiting for their coats to come in is annoying


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like SC because I think you have a better idea what they will look like as an adult earlier. LC take soooooo long to grow into themselves, but are 100% more gorgeous IMO once grown! I am in love with the LC now but never used to like them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I prefer short coats.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I like SC because I think you have a better idea what they will look like as an adult earlier. LC take soooooo long to grow into themselves, but are 100% more gorgeous IMO once grown! I am in love with the LC now but never used to like them.


Not that you're impatient about coat growth??!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Not that you're impatient about coat growth??!


Hehehehe :-D


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I only liked short coats until I got my long coat, now I don't think I would buy another short coat again.


It's been the opposite for me. I've always had really long coated dogs, (not chi's, mind) but now after having short coats, I really prefer them. While both are lovely, I like the way short coats look better. I think it's so cute seeing their defined little shapes.  I've noticed too that of the long coats, I always prefer the ones that aren't double coated, I definitely prefer the single layer LC.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I like both.... LC are gorgeous...but I think the SC are cuter in clothes


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Both!! Even though i own a short haired, LC are beautiful! and SC are so funny!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

LC all the way! 

I'm impatient about coat growth, too. Tucker has an amazing coat at 2 (and has since he was under a year), but Emma's coat is growing in much slower. I can't wait to see what she looks like with a full coat.

I do love the look of the SCs as well... but I think the LCs are prettier. I always want at least one of each!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a LC fan and no i don't find poop stuck in the fur


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Definitely long-coats for me, they look so beautiful. And Alfie never gets any poo stuck in his furry knickers lol.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

foggy said:


> It's been the opposite for me. I've always had really long coated dogs, (not chi's, mind) but now after having short coats, I really prefer them. While both are lovely, I like the way short coats look better. I think it's so cute seeing their defined little shapes.  I've noticed too that of the long coats, I always prefer the ones that aren't double coated, I definitely prefer the single layer LC.


Same here, I've had a Poodle for eons and those coats are work! 
The long coat Chi to me is very minimal work, I don't even brush Bijou.. :lol:
His fur never gets tangly.
I do think he is single coat though he is not as dense fur wise as many long coated Chi's I see on here.

I just love how silky soft his fur is! it's like snuggling a cotton ball


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Same here, I've had a Poodle for eons and those coats are work!


I had a Pom, omg, it was endless work! :lol:



> The long coat Chi to me is very minimal work, I don't even brush Bijou.. :lol:
> His fur never gets tangly. I do think he is single coat though he is not as dense fur wise as many long coated Chi's I see on here. I just love how silky soft his fur is! it's like snuggling a cotton ball


Aw he does have a really soft cotton ball look to him.  He looks single LC to me too.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never had an issue with poop getting stuck, and Tucker has really thick long pants.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think I am more partial to LC after getting Chibi, He is so fluffy and soft =)


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i have 2 long coats.. i orginally wanted short coats but my bf was having none of it! he then agreed to having a long coated chihuahua! i still would like a short coat chi so i can have one of each  
Lola was recently spayed... they shaved off all her tummy hair, she looks really scruffy atm, cant wait 4 it to grow back! she had a stunning coat!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Definitely Longs, mine dont get messy pants either


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I love my SC's (and agree you know what they will look like sooner than a LC) but LC's are my fav for sure!! And no...as long as they eat a good food poo doesn't get stuck to their fur. And I hardly ever brush Mari. :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a short coat girl. That is all we have had.

foggy-I have to tell you that I am in love with your Roo. SUCH gorgeous coloring and sweet face!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> I'm a short coat girl. That is all we have had.
> 
> foggy-I have to tell you that I am in love with your Roo. SUCH gorgeous coloring and sweet face!!


Aw thank you so much! She's a real doll, just the sweetest little girl.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

When I think of a LC chihuahua, the word 'Elegant' comes to mind. I hope to own one LC one of these days, but will happily stick with my present and future SC


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww I guess LC seems to be the winner! lol Good to know thank you guys


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Aww I guess LC seems to be the winner! lol Good to know thank you guys


It was closer here. hehe. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/51969-long-coat-short-coat.html


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Short coats all the way for me, I have a soft spot for them


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm more of SC Chi! Although I do want a LC Chi one day but I'll have another SC before then. I think LC are beautiful as well but SC just steal my heart!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> It was closer here. hehe.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/51969-long-coat-short-coat.html


Aww and look what i said in that older thread.
That one day i would like a LC. lol

I do love my 2 smooth girls though.
They are pretty wee ladies. 
Dillon does feel so soft and i love snuggling with him, and i love his curly fluffy tail. haha!!
I brush all 3 of mine everyday anyhow.
Never had any probs with poo getting stuck to Dillon's pants though. x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Aww and look what i said in that older thread.
> That one day i would like a LC. lol


Aw lol! You made that wish come true, yay Dillon.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I like the short coats. Even when looking at pictures online, I tend just to brush quickly past the long coats and focus on the short ones.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love both but if I had to choose one it would be a SC. I love how soft my LC is and I of course think she is beautiful but my oldest SC has the cutest face and I love her almost hairless belly, its as soft as baby skin. With that said I keep saying if I get a fourth chi its going to be a male chocolate LC lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I wanted to add that I have never done a sanitary cut on Chibi and only once has feces ever gotten stuck in his coat and that was when he had a major upset tummy.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

sc!!! sorry LC although I find some to be gorgeous especially all the ones on here my own personal preference is sc all the way!


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

I love them both equally. 

I think my next chi will be a long coat. Squiglet's daddy is a tan and white long coat and he is just stunning. But getting one will be way way waaaaaaaaaay down the road.  Would not be able to handle more than one pup @ a time! LOL.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I have both, and love LCs, but prefer short coats. I agree with Paulas comment, you can just _see_ the actual dog better, not just the fur, with a SC. Maybe my long haired cats have kind of soured me against long hair though, LCs fur seems to be a totally different texture than on the SCs, finer and harder to get off clothes/ furniture!
Also, when I think of a chihuahua, I picture a SC. LC is a nice variation, but to me a SC epitomizes chihuahua. Gosh I sound like I dont like LCs at all dont I? Sorry Leo! I really do think both are cute!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

I prefer Longs, I have my order in for one  I just have smooths at the moment.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had both and love both, but prefer the long coat! Lavender is sooooo beautiful and her coat is easy to care for, trim where necessary and no problems. After dealing with Bichons for many years, I love how easy she is to groom.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

At first I only liked Smooth coats, but I have fallen in love with so many beautiful Longcoats I see on this board. I would love to own a long coat chi one day :.)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

To me a sc epitomizes a chihuahua . I mean that when i think of a chi a sc has always been what popped into my head. All 3 of my dogs are short coated dogs. I am just not into a hairy dog i guess lol. And I do think the sc are cuter in clothes, and their bodies look smaller. 
A lc to me almost looks papillon'ish.  But having said that I am def. considering a lc for my next chi.  I just love the ear fringe!!! All the pics of the beautiful ones on here has really kind of changed my mind.
One day i'd like to have 3 or 4 chis and have a mix of sc and lc.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love them both but perfer SC. If and when I get another one it would be another SC


----------

